

Ask HN: What would your dream summer internship in NYC be?  - vincefutr23

If you were a university student looking to intern at a tech related company in New York City for the summer, what would be your dream internship?
======
stevenameyer
Being on my 4th internship right now I would suggest to anyone hiring interns
regardless of location that the best thing you can do to them is treat them as
if they were a full-time. I know personally what I'm looking to get out of an
internship is first and formost actual work experience.

We are looking for the same things any hire is looking for. (interesting
meaningful work, have our opinions heard and respected, a culture that fits
with our personality, good pay etc.) The only difference I would say is they
will likely not have as much experience as your top employees so expect a bit
of a learning curve.

~~~
achompas
I had this experience at my first and only internship in NYC. Now I work there
as a full-time engineer. It's really the only way to go.

------
anandkulkarni
In New York? Probably working someplace like Grouper. They seem to have a lot
of fun. <https://www.joingrouper.com/jobs>

Otherwise, maybe Codeacademy, since their mission is noble?

------
Diamons
I live in NYC.

Free food, ability to work on meaningful tasks (not fix typos), get an inside
look on how you guys make decisions, pick up marketing tips/tricks, minimum
$15 an hour.

------
devonbarrett
Fog Creek :D

